# My thank to AMHA and all who helped at The World Show!



## Connie P (Oct 3, 2010)

I am just returning home from The World Show where CMHR had a booth and our very own Teddy had his moment in the ring! I would like to personally thank AMHA (especially Allison and Melissa) VERY much for being so very helpful - Gini, Nancy, Paula and Wendi for all they did to make our booth a success and the wonderful reception that was sponsored by Chesapeake Miniatures which brought in numerous donations. Thank you to Mark Bullington for all his support and doing a superb job announcing! Thank you to Paula Gower who is Teddy's human mama - she has gone above and beyond and we are so proud of both of them. Thank you to Debbie for being right there to lend a helping hand. Thank you to all who stopped by and donated, purchased items, became members, and offered help in any way. Thank you to Shannon, Marty and Mary for holding down the fort while we were away. You are all very special folks and CMHR could not run without each and every one of you! I hope I have not forgotten to mention anyone but if I did THANK YOU TOO!

Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## SilverDollar (Oct 3, 2010)

So happy to hear this, Connie! I don't know that I have ever met a more passionate group about helping miniature horses in need. I just love you guys!





Everyone have a safe trip home from the AMHA World Show.


----------

